# How Can I Teach??



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

How do I teach my 9 1/2 month old German Shepherd, Riley, to heel? She's not real big on toys', and she doeasn't seem all that food motivated either. She also won't lure, or anything. So, maybe I need capture? I also take back the food part, she likes some dog treats that I have, but I just don't know how to teach her to heel.:gsdbeggin:aw: Any advice is appreciated!:help::help::help:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

i like him





but others can tell you what to do and it depends what type of heel do you want.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I need the obedience typ of heel, for trials.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Teaching heeling is a very precise and DIFFICULT behavior! That's why you are having problems 

And why the vast majority of us, whether it's our first or our 10th puppy just break down and go to obedience classes to do it the right way!

Here's another video, but first you need the 'engagement' training:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i started teaching my pup to heel whenevr he was leashed.
whenever he was leashed i kept him on my left side
and near me. i didn't give him any commands because
i thought at 9 weeks old he's to young for commands.
my thinking was get him use to being in a heel position.
i also walked him on my left side and right side. as my pup
got older i started usuing the command to heel. i found it 
to be much easier to teach the command because my pup
was already heeling. with the leash in my right hand
moving across my body to the left i use to slide my left
hand down the leash so i could control my dogs
position better. then i started usuing the command and positioning
my dog immediately. i taught him to heel on both sides
with or without a leash. i trained indoors and outside.
i held many training sessions throughout the day. i started
adding distractions after my dog was getting better at heeling.
i also taught him when he's sitting in front of me when i say
"heel" he passes on my right, walks behind to my left side
and stands there untill another command is given.


----------

